# The Ball Washing Paypigs and Jannies of Ethan Ralph



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

Ethan Ralph attracts faggots of the highest order. That's not a joke. Some of them are literal faggots. In this thread we will document the lives of the degenerate wiggers, retards, faggots and goons that think Ethan Ralph is the idea of success. If you haven't started googling prices for ladders and rope at that sad though I don't know what to tell you.

We will start of one of the biggest faggots (not kidding) of them all.

*ADOLWULF*​
Ryan Lee Demond

3739 Kinnear Ave
Indianapolis, IN 46218-1042
(317) 600-3185
(219) 879-6346

5046 W 15th St,
Indianapolis, IN 46224-6508
(317) 243-8067


 

https://twitter.com/i/user/212867964
https://myspace.com/ru_the_godhand_wolf
http://pinterest.com/adolwulf/
http://www.facebook.com/people/_/784144044
https://www.instagram.com/adolwulf/
http://www.facebook.com/Adolwulf
http://www.twitch.tv/adolwulf
http://twitter.com/Adolwulf
http://ask.fm/adolwulf
https://twitter.com/TwilightWolf87 *<--------THIS WILL BE IMPORTANT LATER!!!!*



Spoiler: Social Accounts



 

 






Before going further, make sure you take the time to thank Ethan Ralph for this dox. It was his Killstream.tv leak that set this in motion. That's right. Ethan Ralph fucked his own paypig on this one. On top of this, this dumb mother fucker used his own real information. He is a fucking idiot. Thanks Ralph!



While Ralph doxing this dipshit was what started us down this path, its even funnier once you just type "adolwulf" into Google:




But that's not all!






Now that we know he's an opsec retard, let's see how big a Ralph ball washer he is:



Spoiler: Adolwulf Acting Super Thirsty For Ralph's Balls



                       



As you will see under the spoiler tag, he has @'d @theralphretort 113 days out of 180 in the last six months. That isn't including all the times he talked about Ralph or the Killstream in general. This is just the number of times he directly begged for Ralph's attention by name. 113 digital blowjobs in 180 days to Ethan Ralph. Think about that.

Speaking of supreme faggotry.

Remember when I said that old Twitter handle would be important later?
Yeah. He used the same handle: TwilightWolf87 on Reddit. turns out he's a femboy and literal faggot!



You'd think being a femboy and his obvious Ralph thirst would be enough to have anyone laughing pretty hard at this asshole. Like a good gameshow though, "But wait! There's more!"

You might have caught this already, but Ryan has a lot of pictures of humanlike animal faces...

C-could it be?

Yep.

Adolwulf is a fucking furry.

    

Also a Brony.



Also a weeb.

  

Here is his Newgrounds with his favorite furry porn:



Spoiler: NSFW Furry Love



 




You'd think a literal furfag Ralph cum guzzler would have at least the smallest amount of shame. Nope. Here he is shitting on and laughing at @Null losing his grandmother.

 


Finally, to no ones surprise, he's a manlet.



BG reports included at the bottom.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 5, 2022)

I thought the name was made up because the email was something @whitegirlsfuckdogs.com...???
My fucking sides.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I thought the name was made up because the email was something @whitegirlsfuckdogs.com...???
> My fucking sides.


whitegirlsfuckdogs.com redirects to the Cloudflare article on dropping Kiwi Farms btw.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Oct 5, 2022)

@Pit Viper Salesman

What's your deal you fucking psycho?


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> @Pit Viper Salesman
> 
> What's your deal you fucking psycho?
> 
> View attachment 3718808


Faggot has on numerous occasions stated as well as supported someone who has said everything in a person's life is fair game. Just going by the rules they claim to support.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (Oct 5, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Faggot has on numerous occasions stated as well as supported someone who has said everything in a person's life is fair game. Just going by the rules they claim to support.


Do whatever you want then. Enjoy.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

GreeneCoDeputy said:


> Why bother posting the dox, just swat them yourself then, pussy.


I never had endorsed or support swatting. Never will. There's no reason to ever commit a crime against anyone here and I consider swatting literal domestic terrorism. I'm simply speaking in a language Adolwulf speaks.


----------



## Neko Soda (Oct 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I thought the name was made up because the email was something @whitegirlsfuckdogs.com...???
> My fucking sides.


The email looked fake as fuck. I assumed the name was fake too. I was most surprised his mobile number he put into secure server was real and he got into real trouble for denying knowing ralph. 
I do fucking love how just like pegmenco he has to favorite degenerate porn so everyone can see what degenerate shit hes into.


Pit Viper Salesman said:


> I never had endorsed or support swatting. Never will. There's no reason to ever commit a crime against anyone here and I consider swatting literal domestic terrorism. I'm simply speaking in a language Adolwulf speaks.


Come on dude, some fucking psycho doxed pegmenco's entire family and then they got swatted like what a week later at most, if you think that there isn't a good chance of that happening to this furfags family considering all the swattings going on your fucking retarded. And don't give me some bullshit how it was totally "ralph" behind all the swattings. You know the ones the TTS ones that get dropped on /cow/ how many has there been so far 6, 7? I lost count


----------



## Tom Myers (Oct 5, 2022)

Null had hosted a whitegirlsfuckdogs.com email service for a while.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 5, 2022)

Neko Soda said:


> Come on dude, some fucking psycho doxed pegmenco's entire family and then they got swatted like what a week later at most, if you think that there isn't a good chance of that happening to this furfags family considering all the swattings going on your fucking retarded. And don't give me some bullshit how it was totally "ralph" behind all the swattings. You know the ones the TTS ones that get dropped on /cow/ how many has there been so far 6, 7? I lost count


Your argument moved me. All reports deleted but the subject.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 6, 2022)

Neko Soda said:


> The email looked fake as fuck. I assumed the name was fake too. I was most surprised his mobile number he put into secure server was real and he got into real trouble for denying knowing ralph.
> I do fucking love how just like pegmenco he has to favorite degenerate porn so everyone can see what degenerate shit hes into.
> 
> Come on dude, some fucking psycho doxed pegmenco's entire family and then they got swatted like what a week later at most, if you think that there isn't a good chance of that happening to this furfags family considering all the swattings going on your fucking retarded. And don't give me some bullshit how it was totally "ralph" behind all the swattings. You know the ones the TTS ones that get dropped on /cow/ how many has there been so far 6, 7? I lost count


Yeah, I agree.
Another issue with these documents is the addresses and detail could be outdated if not outright incorrect. They actually warn people about this. 

Swatting is nasty but a false one is... well it's just as nasty. Anyway, hope those menaces fall on a sharp icicle via their eye sockets and bleed to death.


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 6, 2022)

This flabby fat blob wore a muscle shirt with Ethan Ralph's grade school pic on it to a race track and posed with police officers. (probably Indianapolis race way seeing as he lives in IN)
Is he actually brain damaged ?


----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I thought the name was made up because the email was something @whitegirlsfuckdogs.com...???
> My fucking sides.


whitegirlsfuckdogs.com is a site Null put up that plays a music video with Rusty Cage's song, and the @whitegirlsfuckdogs.com domain is a part of his lolcow.email service.


----------



## tranny on femboy faglover (Oct 6, 2022)

amazing start to this thread, cant wait to see it fill up with more of his jannies/paypigs information


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 6, 2022)

tranny on femboy faglover said:


> amazing start to this thread, cant wait to see it fill up with more of his jannies/paypigs information


Stay tuned.

Also this.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 6, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Stay tuned.
> 
> Also this.
> 
> View attachment 3719141


----------



## Feignedgoat (Oct 6, 2022)

Neko Soda said:


> Come on dude, some fucking psycho doxed pegmenco's entire family and then they got swatted like what a week later at most, if you think that there isn't a good chance of that happening to this furfags family considering all the swattings going on your fucking retarded. And don't give me some bullshit how it was totally "ralph" behind all the swattings. You know the ones the TTS ones that get dropped on /cow/ how many has there been so far 6, 7? I lost count


 This was never confirmed in the thread unless it was confirmed elsewhere.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 6, 2022)

FurFags.
Why is it always FurFags lol?
Damn this guy is the most dedicated Gunt washer I've seen.
Say what you want about Ralph he seems to exude some kind of field that attract people who are extremely loyal, until he inevitably pisses them off and alienates them.
Only problem is they always seem to be sick degenerates or retards like Pedmenco and this guy.
Great work btw.


GreeneCoDeputy said:


> @Pit Viper Salesman
> 
> What's your deal you fucking psycho?
> 
> View attachment 3718808



These people wouldn't hesitate to do anything to us, they picked the rules of this dumb fucking game.
Your sympathy is misplaced my guy.


GreeneCoDeputy said:


> Why bother posting the dox, just swat them yourself then, pussy.



Bruh.
No body fucking condones SWATing.
Posting dox is something we do and have done and its all public info anyway.
We shouldn't have to censor ourselves or change because of the actions of niggers off site that aren't members anyway.


Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Your argument moved me. All reports deleted but the subject.


Fair enough. They aren't part of his faggotry hopefully.
Personally I have no problem with doxing unless you're including Social Security numbers, Bank details, PIN numbers etc.
You know stuff that fits the legal definition of doxing.
Great work btw.
I look forward to seeing it fill up


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Oct 6, 2022)

I was thinking about this the other day. Who is the average Ethan Ralph fan? Who exactly supports a 5’1 drug addicted sexual predator who is a convicted felon that says Christ is KANG while eating the shit out of hooker’s asses? We saw Fagmenco and all his horrific history and hobbies, and it appears that’s par for the course of the Ethan Ralph paypig

Alas the average Ethan Ralph fan is just as horrific and as much a loser as him and live vicariously through Ralph


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Oct 6, 2022)

What should be the key difference between a "gunt guard" and a "ball washer"?


----------



## SevenEightNine (Oct 6, 2022)

Gunt guard: defends the ralphamale whenever he is maligned

Ball washer: engages in overt flattery and/or paypigging.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 6, 2022)

I would believe he's a furfag sissy bitch who likes having large things shoved up his tight manpussy, just by that beard alone.
The question is how large and does he, like most other furfaggots, have a lewd twitter/Furfinity?


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Oct 6, 2022)

Disclaimer: This post is not intended as a threat and should not be considered one. There was no intention for it to be conveyed as one.

I used to watch ralph before he became a pill head. Then his show was full of dead air and sadness. I can't for the life of me fathom how somebody could not only watch his show in it's current form, but unironically support his self destruction. The fact he is a furry is just a cherry on top. There is a morbid curiosity to see how somebody like that  could live in a relatively nice area. 



This house is owned by a church so it is possible he lives here, but I couldn't confirm.


The 3739 is a rental and most likely where he lives.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh, so it looks like this is one of those weirdos who desperately attaches themselves to whichever community they come across in the hopes someone will accept him.

I don't trust people like that, you usually wind up finding out that they wear diapers and send creepy messages to 14 year olds they find online.



CEO of Pickles said:


> What should be the key difference between a "gunt guard" and a "ball washer"?


One's in charge of guarding the gunt, one is in charge of washing the balls. Ralph's gotten to be a pretty big guy you see, nowadays they have to deploy entire teams to for maintenance and hygiene.


----------



## Estate (Oct 6, 2022)

Procrastinhater said:


> View attachment 3719631
> These people wouldn't hesitate to do anything to us, they picked the rules of this dumb fucking game.
> Your sympathy is misplaced my guy.





Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Faggot has on numerous occasions stated as well as supported someone who has said everything in a person's life is fair game. Just going by the rules they claim to support.


We are here to laugh at retards, not becoming them.
By your reasoning, if some nature documentary guy gets pelted with poop by a monkey, he should drop trout, grow a tail and start throwing back.
We should be better then this and always remember what Jewsh said "stop being such joyless pricks".



Procrastinhater said:


> Bruh.
> No body fucking condones SWATing.
> Posting dox is something we do and have done and its all public info anyway.
> We shouldn't have to censor ourselves or change because of the actions of niggers off site that aren't members anyway.


The compilation of public information on persons of interest is what the site does. But unless a certain relative is in any way funny, posting the information of family is nigger tier. It serves no purpose and gives free ammunition to whatever demented gaggle of trannies want to bring us down.
So, I guess what I'm trying to say, let's be smart and funny, not petty niggers.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Oct 6, 2022)

Estate said:


> We are here to laugh at retards, not becoming them.
> By your reasoning, if some nature documentary guy gets pelted with poop by a monkey, he should drop trout, grow a tail and start throwing back.
> We should be better then this and always remember what Jewsh said "stop being such joyless pricks".
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree mostly. I can't really see the point in posting the dox of second cousins twice removed and that sort of shit.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Oct 6, 2022)

CEO of Pickles said:


> What should be the key difference between a "gunt guard" and a "ball washer"?


This right here is a ball washer. Also LLLOOOLLLLL.  
Ralph doesn’t have any scruples, but this manlet is a verified furfag degenerate decked out in Ralph merch. I’d die of shame rather than see my fat fucking face on his round little body in public.


----------



## make_it_so (Oct 6, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> This flabby fat blob wore a muscle shirt with Ethan Ralph's grade school pic on it to a race track and posed with police officers. (probably Indianapolis race way seeing as he lives in IN)
> Is he actually brain damaged ?


Not police officers - military.  Specifically, members of the US Air Force Thunderbirds demonstration team.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Oct 6, 2022)

You know this nigger has jerked off to the gunt tape and pics of meigh. This dude should neck, he's a disgrace to humanity.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Oct 6, 2022)

I haven’t seen any other candidates yet, but I’d rate this guy gayowolf a 9.5 out of 10 on the RalphaScale of BallWasher PayPigs. He’s got my attention.  Actually he had my attention weeks ago with that first photo in the OP.  Impressive display of faggotry.
Does he have any employment history?  How does he afford to wash Ralph’s balls so vigorously? 
Education?  Criminal history? Rent or own home?
ETA he stole Ralph’s head?!


----------



## Elmo (Oct 6, 2022)

It really shouldn't surprise anyone. Ralph is the new Tonka. Tonka also had a fat faggot mod named Thrax who was literally autistic and a furry. Adolwulf is Ralph's Thrax.


----------



## Reverend (Oct 7, 2022)

Elmo said:


> It really shouldn't surprise anyone. Ralph is the new Tonka. Tonka also had a fat faggot mod named Thrax who was literally autistic and a furry. Adolwulf is Ralph's Thrax.


Tonka was halfway interesting tho and could hold a conversation and sling the shit while his motorscooter was helping him lift the mic.


----------



## Neko Soda (Oct 7, 2022)

Makes me wonder how accurate the classic shit posts on /cow/ were actual ralphamales like ADOLWULF? Probably was not actually him but I am sure this degenerate furfag probably has both a killstream shirt and numerous animal dildos.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 7, 2022)

Neko Soda said:


> Makes me wonder how accurate the classic shit posts on /cow/ were actual ralphamales like ADOLWULF? Probably was not actually him but I am sure this degenerate furfag probably has both a killstream shirt and numerous animal dildos.
> View attachment 3722981
> View attachment 3722966


Jesus Christ.


----------



## GL09 (Oct 8, 2022)

You don't have to be a furfag, pedo, rapist, closet homosexual or troon to be a member of the Killstream Krew but it does help.


----------



## Neko Soda (Oct 8, 2022)

Listen even though yes Ryan signed up to secureserver using his real name and mobile number he at least picked a secure password
his pw: E_Y=P6SyEXaNIuo_
How did that secure password on secure server work out? Oh right secure server was filled with security vulnerabilities somehow even more than Rokfin if thats even possible.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 9, 2022)

Neko Soda said:


> Listen even though yes Ryan signed up to secureserver using his real name and mobile number he at least picked a secure password
> his pw: E_Y=P6SyEXaNIuo_
> How did that secure password on secure server work out? Oh right secure server was filled with security vulnerabilities somehow even more than Rokfin if thats even possible.


That's the hash brown password things Ethan Ralph tried to educate all us OpSec retards on. 
Guess it worked out great.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 9, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I haven’t seen any other candidates yet, but I’d rate this guy gayowolf a 9.5 out of 10 on the RalphaScale of BallWasher PayPigs. He’s got my attention.  Actually he had my attention weeks ago with that first photo in the OP.  Impressive display of faggotry.
> Does he have any employment history?  How does he afford to wash Ralph’s balls so vigorously?
> Education?  Criminal history? Rent or own home?
> ETA he stole Ralph’s head?!
> View attachment 3720427


I wonder what he felt when Ralph was being punched into a new dimension in Portugal?
Did he enjoy the thumbing video? Did he imagine it was him? Does he watch it over and over?
Did he feel jealous when Ralph had his first unwanted child with a teenager?
Was he hopeful when Gator hung up his broom? Did he measure himself up for the piss-stain pants, hoping he'd get the call up?

Because if all of that is going to be true about someone, that's the face that it'd be true about.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 9, 2022)

If someone has the superchat where the ballwashing furfag cries to Ralph saying we're the ones that are "desperate" after he tweets his daily @theralphretort "pick me" style tweet I sure would love to have it archived.


----------



## An automatic clown (Oct 9, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> That's the hash brown password things Ethan Ralph tried to educate all us OpSec retards on.
> Guess it worked out great.


I figured that was just one of the passwords Google's Android generates when you make an account and it gives you the option to create a strong password


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Oct 13, 2022)

Neko Soda said:


> The email looked fake as fuck. I assumed the name was fake too. I was most surprised his mobile number he put into secure server was real and he got into real trouble for denying knowing ralph.
> I do fucking love how just like pegmenco he has to favorite degenerate porn so everyone can see what degenerate shit hes into.
> 
> Come on dude, some fucking psycho doxed pegmenco's entire family and then they got swatted like what a week later at most, if you think that there isn't a good chance of that happening to this furfags family considering all the swattings going on your fucking retarded. And don't give me some bullshit how it was totally "ralph" behind all the swattings. You know the ones the TTS ones that get dropped on /cow/ how many has there been so far 6, 7? I lost count


I never get people who make accounts link to the actual name on p*** websites I mean is it really that much more effort to create a new email it takes like 5 Seconds


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 13, 2022)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> I never get people who make accounts link to the actual name on p*** websites I mean is it really that much more effort to create a new email it takes like 5 Seconds


JCaesar187 would disagree with you.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 15, 2022)

Metokur is currently lighting the fuck into Adolwulf on his Odysee stream. Very fun.



			https://odysee.com/@morningswithmetokur:0/WelcomeToWalmart:5


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 30, 2022)

The Kiwi Farms has had more than it's fill of tricks (and traps apparently) this month. If the site is up on Clearnet before #NoRalphNovember I highly encourage everyone to stop back here on Halloween evening. There could very well be treats.

Unlike Ralph's dick, they won't be fun sized.


----------



## ant0n (Oct 31, 2022)

Not really any substance to this post other than mention he's also bald. Lol


----------



## tranny on femboy faglover (Oct 31, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> The Kiwi Farms has had more than it's fill of tricks (and traps apparently) this month. If the site is up on Clearnet before #NoRalphNovember I highly encourage everyone to stop back here on Halloween evening. There could very well be treats.
> 
> Unlike Ralph's dick, they won't be fun sized.


excited to see what you have in store for today


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Oct 31, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> The Kiwi Farms has had more than it's fill of tricks (and traps apparently) this month. If the site is up on Clearnet before #NoRalphNovember I highly encourage everyone to stop back here on Halloween evening. There could very well be treats.
> 
> Unlike Ralph's dick, they won't be fun sized.


As I am just now able to log on, unfortunately I won't have time to present everything I planned for #NoRalphNovember which I think is quite a fun idea. Josh has busted his ass to get this site back and just as he's taken the time to do it right, I want to say that I did as well. You deserve some high quality shitting on paypigs and ballwashers. That doesn't mean I will leave you high and dry until Dec 1st. So I'll leave you with a little game:

  

Guess which of these pay pigs has 3 DUI's and clearly likes to do homages to the Pillstream.

Which of these is a very excited and avid performer at Disney World and is likely a furry who just wants an excuse to jump in that Tigger costume

And which one is just fat. Like Ralph.


The answers may surprise you. 
Find out on December 1st!

MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

PS - You would literally shit yourself (like Ralph does) if you knew what type of car Bibble drives.

HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN!


----------



## tranny on femboy faglover (Nov 1, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> As I am just now able to log on, unfortunately I won't have time to present everything I planned for #NoRalphNovember which I think is quite a fun idea.


Are the alogs actually committing to that lol? I know it's been making him sperg a lot.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 1, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Which of these is a very excited and avid performer at Disney World and is likely a furry who just wants an excuse to jump in that Tigger costume


No goofy nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
She's only 15.
Honestly, none of them look White. 



Pit Viper Salesman said:


> PS - You would literally shit yourself (like Ralph does) if you knew what type of car Bibble drives.



Like this one?


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Nov 1, 2022)

ant0n said:


> View attachment 3765524
> 
> Not really any substance to this post other than mention he's also bald. Lol


Nigga looks like scuffed Ihsahn lol


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 5, 2022)

Not sure if I want to post here or start a new thread titled "Bibble and the Sword of Damocles".


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Nov 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Like this one?
> View attachment 3770196


Bibble would most likely break it because he's fat. 
You can literally hear the deep breathes he takes when he talks to he who hollers.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 7, 2022)

Just wanted to give a shout-out to my boy Bibble. You’re not one of the 3 I listed earlier, some got confused there. You’re way too good for something like that. Out of curiosity what made you choose to move where you did?


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 7, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> Just wanted to give a shout-out to my boy Bibble. You’re not one of the 3 I listed earlier, some got confused there. You’re way too good for something like that. Out of curiosity what made you choose to move where you did?


Gentrification?


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Gentrification?


Don’t get a fake blackman and house nigger to a pig excited with words like that.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 18, 2022)

__
Mersh wrote this about himself


----------



## HawHawHeeHee (Nov 18, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> View attachment 3766432



Is this Bibble? That background looks to be a FLGS of some description, and a mystery meat using a voice changer would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Nov 18, 2022)

@CECAleather on his way to a new thread. Jk but your show was okay keep working on it !

Maybe you and Godwinson can make Kino fish and chips.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Nov 18, 2022)

HawHawHeeHee said:


> Is this Bibble? That background looks to be a FLGS of some description, and a mystery meat using a voice changer would be the icing on the cake.


None of the three listed are Bibble. They are three separate paypigs that will get the spotlight in December. As for Bibble….

Hi Bibble. It’s going to be a very special day indeed when I share what I know about you.


----------



## Top Skink (Nov 18, 2022)

Pit Viper Salesman said:


> None of the three listed are Bibble. They are three separate paypigs that will get the spotlight in December. As for Bibble….
> 
> Hi Bibble. It’s going to be a very special day indeed when I share what I know about you.


Nigger if you’ve got something to tell just say it, don’t dance around like a faggot taunting

What’s funny is that these people are gay retarded faggots, not that they’re fat retarded faggots some other nigger is messing with


----------



## tranny on femboy faglover (Dec 1, 2022)

Any updates on the thread now that NRN is over?


----------



## Long Time Caller (Dec 5, 2022)

tranny on femboy faglover said:


> Any updates on the thread now that NRN is over?


No. Just another attention seeking faggot making a lot of noise and delivering nothing. Pretty standard fare for the farms.


----------



## tranny on femboy faglover (Dec 5, 2022)

Long Time Caller said:


> No. Just another attention seeking faggot making a lot of noise and delivering nothing. Pretty standard fare for the farms.


a shame considering he provided a lot of information in the past and dug up the adowulf stuff I think


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 8, 2022)

Long Time Caller said:


> No. Just another attention seeking faggot making a lot of noise and delivering nothing. Pretty standard fare for the farms.


You defiantly deserve and update. Info is certainly coming but IRL comes first and I have been unexpectedly busier than expected. How about this, I will deliver at least 1 paypig for every day from Dec 1st until Christmas before Christmas Eve. They aren't going to all be an Adolwolf, but you'll get names, faces, some delightful criminal history and maybe an eceleb or two. Be on the lookout.


----------



## Pit Viper Salesman (Dec 11, 2022)

To start with, sorry for the lengthy absence. It wasn't intended, life just got away from me a bit. That said, how about we talk about paypigs. Background reports for the related people are at the bottom. While social media links are listed some link to privated or suspended accounts. I have included them for the possibility of their return.

The following doxs have all been pulled from Ralph's Killstream.tv leak. I would take a phone number and verify its connection from third party sources, usually background reports, to another piece of info they provided such as their email or screen name. This means I would have to find multiple pieces of data the user submitted directly linked in the wild to establish the dox. I would then dig and find all relevant data I could. Every person here can thank Ethan Ralph and his cheap security.



Spoiler: Paypig #1 - Brandon Finsterwald



Brandon Finsterwald
3701 W Forest Trail Ct
Stillwater, OK 74074

E-Mail: robbierockin@yahoo.com
Phone: (810) 837-9052
Age: 31

Facebook
Instagram
Twitter
Trovo
YouTube
Reddit
Notes:
Multiple charges of possession of a controlled substance. Multiple driving violations. Still has 10x or more networth than Ralph. Clearly able to just "Keep it Ralpha" on the weekends. Constantly retweets Elon Musk, Kanye and Ralph. Has spent the last 2 years obsessively posting on Reddit about his Hot Wheels collection:







Spoiler: Paypig #2 - Kyle Malmquist "Senvivaviro"



Kyle Malmquist
5317 Meadow Chase Rd
Midlothian, VA 23112

E-Mail: Senvivaviro@gmail.com
Phone: (804) 350-1115
Age: 36

Twitter
YouTube
Telegram - @Senvivaviro - appears as "Wilhelm" in chat 

Notes: 

Huge Ralph ballwasher on Twitter. Multiple reckless driving charges. Drives something better than a Nissan shitbox so that’s a plus. Owns his own construction company which means he does more each day than holler and sit in his own shitted up shorts. Literally tweeted that people who donate to Kino Casino Gumroad deserve to be scammed. Is now being doxed because of his donos to Killstream.tv.

A sample of the low IQ sidekick responses:

  





Spoiler: Paypig #3 - Russell McIlroy - Beat Rev



Russell Mcilroy
18551 Timber Forest Dr
Apt B12
Humble, TX 77346

Phone:  (720) 273-9130
E-Mail: beatnik11@gmail.com
Age:  42

Twitter
LinkedIn


Notes: 

Worked for Halliburton. Ralph probably thinks it’s a type of fish. Tells Pantsu to cut it into fingers and fry it. Imagine working for Haliburton and getting doxed for donating to Ethan Ralph. Coworkers will certainly have a laugh. Uses the same screen name as email on Last.FM.







Spoiler: Paypig #4 - Scott English - "Halsey News Network"



Scott English
711 Walnut St
Roselle Park, NJ 07204

Phone: (90 514-5732
E-Mail: halsey@halseynews.com
Age: 45

Facebook
Instagram
Website (Currently Broken)
YouTube
LinkedIn
IndieGoGo
Telegram - @HalseyNews 

Notes:

Larps as a streamer. Style seems jealous of Mr. Deadman. Owner of the Halsey News Network. Halsey is his middle name. Insurance agent. Raised more for his news network than Ralph did for his son's legal fund.







Spoiler: Paypig #5 - Michael Clay



Michael Clay
305 W Fayette St
Apt 1214
Baltimore, MD 21201

Phone: (912) 596-0475
E-Mail: mclay5765@hotmail.com
Age: 39

LinkedIn

Notes: 
Convicted of three separate DUIs. One involving leaving the scene of an accident. Clearly was doing Pillstream homages. Research associate at The Georgia Institute of Technology.



Many more to come, started with some low to mid tier to start.


----------

